# Strawberry is Unreal



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow what a Fall its been at Strawberry!! Last year I got a 25" Cutt in the Fall and witnessed trout boils there around this time. I didnt think this year could be any better but boy was I wrong.

On Wednesday the 7th I fished it with LuvthemCutts from another board. It was kind of a scouting trip for a trip I did with all my family. More on that in a bit. We fished pretty much all over the Strawberry side. It was very cold and the fog on the lake early made it cold to be buzzing around the lake.








Water temps were in the mid 50s and we picked up a few casting towards shore with various cranks.
















Towards the end of the day we ended up finding a good pocket of fish down at 30' and turned a mediocre day into a pretty successful one. We ended up with five over the slot and around 20 total.









Saturday the 10th was a great day. My Dad made it happen by ponying up the money to rent a pontoon.















We had my Grandpa, Dad, Little Bro, Four Uncles, and three more Cousins. Ugghhh... it was a killer day for me as I ran around baiting hooks, tying knots, netting fish, driving the boat, cutting bait, and taking pictures. I was all worth it though. Everyone on board caught the biggest fish of their lives! Here is my cousin Tyler with his first. It was 20.5", you should have seen him reeling it in.







We fished from 800-1130 and got around 35, seven out of the slot. One 23", one 25", and a toad at 26 1/8" and 6.5 pounds! 
























































Maybe the slot limit up there is doing more than controlling chubs after all! The w$%# blew all day and we used two anchors to stay down and still were dragging bottom. Totally worth it though. As many of you know I rarely keep trout but this was a family event and they all wanted dinner so we ended up keeping some legal fish. '









Today I went back up with scientificangler, rapalahunter, and their Dad. I know their whole family and it was fun to finally meet the man who raised all these great guys. We drove up Daniels listening to stories from "Dad" about crossing channels in Hawaii during tropical storms, tales of BIG fish, and about eating tuna sashimi so fresh the rest of the fish is still kicking. Way too cool. Fishing slowed considerable from Saturday but we still managed a fair amount. Less than 20 but 6 over. 








































Its been an epic Fall and an amazing year. Its not over yet but I feel it winding down. Good part about it is there's another year coming up!


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Great report and great trip...nothing like a "slow" day at the berry with 6 slotbusters! Thanks for the great trip Nor-tah.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great report Nor-tah! Nice chubby fish, glad you all got into 'em.

Looks like you've had a really good fishing year, and a good hunt too. I've enjoyed your reports..

Hope you didnt lose any Lucky's.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

It's funny in the last picture with the four of us all of the Hawaiians are wearing coats and Kyle's sporting a t-shirt. lol.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good grief! That's gotta be a blast!

3 really good trips in a row, complete with huge fish each day.

Nice, nice work. Really nice.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow. :shock:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Ummm...YOU SUCK! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys! 18 over the slot in three trips! Fun fun fun! No luckys were lost today. Didnt even throw any. Plastics were the ticket. Repeter... you suck. haha


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Man, thanks for the report. That looks like 3 AWESOME fishing trips up there. Those are some PIGS  Im thinking I need to get up there a couple of times before the ice hits!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Damnation!! :shock:


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

One quick addition to the report. I was running two poles and had a huge hit that took one into the lake...I put down the pole I was holding and tried to save the other, no luck, it was pulled straight down. While I was trying to grab it, another fish hit my other pole and pulled it into the drink. In the space of 10 seconds I lost two full setups. We had started dragging heavy jigs to try to recover one of the setups when Nor-tah hooked up again. He fought the fish and landed it...only to find that my lure was also in the fishes mouth! One pole recovered...unfortunately the second pole is gone. I can only assume that it was taken by a 36 inch cutt.


----------



## Slow Troll (Jun 3, 2009)

Awesome Pictures! My 6 year old son was looking at your post with me and now he is begging to go fish the strawberry lake as he calls it. Good thing its supposed to be nice weather this weekend. Now all I have to do is calm him down enough to go to bed.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Well that just serves you right Kyle! Couldn't happen to a nicer guy!


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

SOMEONE !!!! Please CUTT MEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

BTW does anyone know the cost for boat or pontoon rentals at the berry? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

1morecast said:


> BTW does anyone know the cost for boat or pontoon rentals at the berry? Thanks in advance.


Pontoons are 280 per day and include all the gas you can use. Little steep still but cheaper than buying a boat. :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You da man!


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Unbelievable. Looks like you have the big fish figured out up there. I need you to teach me before ice on!!

Nice report.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice report.  Looks like it was a cold day.  :shock: :lol:  _(O)_


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

All i can say is WOW! I've never witnessed evidence of such a cutt stomping in all my days, maybe this will be one of those "boom" years for ice fishing there too.....


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Holy Cow Nor Tah.... Those were some saaaawwweeeeeeetttttttttt fish you got there. You are nice to take your family and others as I know you don't get much fishin done when you have to help everyone else out. You will have to take me out (I have a boat) and show me how it is done. YOU DA MAN!


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks like you had a great day fishing and being out with the family. Congrads on the fish and thanks for sharing


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice report and pictures..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## kinglewie (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice way to kill some good fish, by sticking your fingers in their gills !


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

kinglewie said:


> Nice way to kill some good fish, by sticking your fingers in their gills !


Great first post!! Welcome to the forum! Thanks for the advise! We actually kept those fish and ate them so no worries. :wink: :roll:


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I told you someone would say something. Even if you do everything right there is always someone out there willing to criticize.


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

Putting your fingers in already dead fish will kill them?????

How!!!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

kinglewie said:


> Nice way to kill some good fish, by sticking your fingers in their gills !


 :lol: what a boner. Did you even read the post?


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> kinglewie said:
> 
> 
> > Nice way to kill some good fish, by sticking your fingers in their gills !
> ...


 Exactly why i dont post on here anymore, a bunch of a**holes telling you what you can and cant do, what a idiot.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

kinglewie said:


> Nice way to kill some good fish, by sticking your fingers in their gills !


NICE DUDE... I'm guessing your the illiterate type..who only looks at the pictures :roll:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

kinglewie said:


> Nice way to kill some good fish, by sticking your fingers in their gills !


Nor-tah, he's just jealous. Nice fish! How was the feast?

**** gill touchers. :lol:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

GOSH Nortah, Dead fish have feelings too!!!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

STEVO said:


> GOSH Nortah, Dead fish have feelings too!!!! :roll: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

kinglewie said:


> Nice way to kill some good fish, by sticking your fingers in their gills !


Welcome to the Forum.....and switch to decaf!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Fish were mm mm good! Baked the fillets with the skin on with salt, pepper, lemon slices, and some Creole. Some of the best tasting fish I have tried actually. I still will let 90 percent of over slot cutts go.. after i touch their gills of course :twisted: :wink: :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Fish were mm mm good! Baked the fillets with the skin on with salt, pepper, lemon slices, and some Creole. Some of the best tasting fish I have tried actually. I still will let 90 percent of over slot cutts go.. after i touch their gills of course :twisted: :wink: :lol:


murderer :wink:


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

Some nice ones there looks like you had a great time. Thanks for sharing :mrgreen:


----------



## pescador (Jul 2, 2008)

Very nice fish, thanks for sharing i haven't caught any cutt from strawberry yet, but i'm sure i will very soon.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Is gill touching legal in Utah? You might have to marry those fish if you're not careful.  :wink: :? :lol:


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Way to go guys! great fish. I used too like posting pictures and my reports but i cant stand people who cant preach postive C & R .


----------

